# Whipcrackcompetition!



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You will be competing for a set of three Fork 'U's, plus, two surprise shooters. All you have to do is guess, closest one wins ... but not if it's NosugarRob ... hehehe only joking Rob. It's an international competition, and is over when I say ... probably two weeks, don't worry I'll give you fair warning. And, only one guess per person at the conclusion; you can change it as many times as you want, but only one on the day of the counting... or else!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

1492


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

1555







!!.


----------



## Scooby (Jul 8, 2011)

1250


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

999


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

1366


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

1866


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You can never have enough shooters.


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

1411, which is the time right now.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Pikeman said:


> 1411, which is the time right now.


Nice.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

1182


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess 1166


----------



## Rolf (Dec 23, 2010)

523


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

1755


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> 1755


Sniper! you're in the 1000 post club now; this place is fun, ey?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> 1755


Sniper! you're in the 1000 post club now; this place is fun, ey?
[/quote]

Yep minus 999 useless posts


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

1073 have a good feeling about that number


----------



## dustyjoe (Jul 1, 2011)

2000


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

1999


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

900

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

1151


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

1696


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

1842

Philly


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

850

Thanks WCDB!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

1628 im feeling lucky!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

1313


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

937

Simon


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

1750


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

1,270.


----------



## btuer (Jun 17, 2011)

1794


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

800


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Loui ya git !














... i know where you live man Grrr !!!
















I recon the number of balls in the jar ..... will be the same number as the number you get when you empty the jar and count them...... ha haaaar ! get outta that Mr Whippy.

i declare my self the total winner of everything ..... EVER !


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

2221


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I asked my wife to guess, she is good at it. 1489 bearings


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

1147


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

1230


----------



## Ken_McCarty (Mar 2, 2010)

1492


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

1669


----------



## PebbleShooter (Jul 6, 2011)

832


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

2003


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

1448


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

1,023


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

500


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

15, heh heh. I'm not good at maths.


----------



## jesse (Apr 24, 2011)

1578


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

*1839*







?


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

719


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

1244


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

1650


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

1744 (the 2nd ionisation energy of Rhodium)


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

1074


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Loui ya git !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errrrmmmm! .... What about, if I don't empty the jar to count them ????? ... how's that? ... and just because you have my address, doesn't mean I don't have an anti-Rob gun! ... and the results came in, it looks like you came second in the absolute winner of everything contest; just behind, Barry Humphries.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

SuwaneeRick said:


> 15, heh heh. I'm not good at maths.


You won't be, if you keep hitting your head like that.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> 1744 (the 2nd ionisation energy of Rhodium)


Are you being clever ...


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Loui ya git !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errrrmmmm! .... What about, if I don't empty the jar to count them ????? ... how's that? ... and just because you have my address, doesn't mean I don't have an anti-Rob gun! ... and the results came in, it looks like you came second in the absolute winner of everything contest; just behind, Barry Humphries.









http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage
[/quote]

Just to make things worse, according to intuitionist logic if you don't empty the jar and count the BBs, then there wouldn't be a number you get when you empty the jar and count them, so the entry that says 'the number you get when you empty the jar and count them' would be a losing entry.....in my defence it's a long time since I studied mathematical logic and I do remember buying the book, getting to about page 20 and then giving up on the grounds that I couldn't get my head round it at all - perhaps you should have specified a rule that only entries which specify finite positive integers would be accepted - my entry is 4,500.


----------



## RyAnHm8 (May 12, 2011)

814


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

maljo said:


> Just to make things worse, according to intuitionist logic if you don't empty the jar and count the BBs, then there wouldn't be a number you get when you empty the jar and count them, so the entry that says 'the number you get when you empty the jar and count them' would be a losing entry.....in my defence it's a long time since I studied mathematical logic and I do remember buying the book, getting to about page 20 and then giving up on the grounds that I couldn't get my head round it at all - perhaps you should have specified a rule that only entries which specify finite positive integers would be accepted - my entry is 4,500.


I was trying to nullify anything Rob says ... though he does a pretty good job of it himself







... and I had to tell you, I only started with 2,500 so you have absolutly no chance in winning with that number ... perhaps you'd prefer it if I asked how many could the bottle possibly hold?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

RyAnHm8 said:


> 814


Glad you found it, Ryan.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Loui ya git !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errrrmmmm! .... What about, if I don't empty the jar to count them ????? ... how's that? ... and just because you have my address, doesn't mean I don't have an anti-Rob gun! ... and the results came in, it looks like you came second in the absolute winner of everything contest; just behind, Barry Humphries.









http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage
[/quote]

don't empty the jar indeed ! ... no body likes a sart arse Mr Whippy























*Barry Humphries rocks !! LOL 
*


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

with a m in sart even


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmmm, 875 I reckons.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> don't empty the jar indeed ! ... no body likes a sart arse Mr Whippy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave my arse out of this ... are you going to take a guess or not?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

oh yes but can i have a clue first please ? .... when stood on its base with the 2,500 bollies in, how far up the side of the bottle did the bollies come..... go on, go on, go on. giz a clue ?.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> oh yes but can i have a clue first please ? .... when stood on its base with the 2,500 bollies in, how far up the side of the bottle did the bollies come..... go on, go on, go on. giz a clue ?.


Up to my, Arse!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

2,500.... you've not used them yet.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

comp over... i am the total...... go balls deep ! ..... winner ..... so says me


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

954


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> comp over... i am the total...... go balls deep ! ..... winner ..... so says me


hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! Balls deep ... hahahahahahahahha!!!!!







:lol:







:lol:


----------



## plinky pete (Mar 12, 2011)

1107


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

1673


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

1338


----------



## MikeyRoy (Jun 23, 2011)

968 - I'ma win!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

901 (take that, Charles)


----------



## Slash (May 5, 2011)

639. I lost count a few times when you were turning the bottle but managed to pause the vid and count em all.


----------



## Bohh (Jul 6, 2011)

1318


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

3700


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> 901 (take that, Charles)


Stinky bugger!









Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

962


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

AJW said:


> 3700


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

AJW said:


> 3700


That would be impressive!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

MikeyRoy said:


> 968 - I'ma win!


no ! ... it's me me me me me


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

1870


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

AJW said:


> 3700


Too high, 2500 was the start number.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> 3700


Too high, 2500 was the start number.
[/quote]

HEY! Don't bring that pseudo-scientific number stuff into this forum ...









Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Greywolf (Jul 16, 2011)

I will guess 972


----------



## Brooks67 (May 23, 2011)

1000


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

354


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

weeell it looks about a third full...so i'll go 899.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great Scot!!! I have been bracketed .....

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Charles said:


> Great Scot!!! I have been bracketed .....
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Could've been worse, you could've been bug***** ... What do you mean 'bracketed' ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Great Scot!!! I have been bracketed .....
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Could've been worse, you could've been bug***** ... What do you mean 'bracketed' ?
[/quote]

I guessed 900. After that someone else guessed 901. And now someone else has guessed 899. So there is someone immediately on either side of me ... impossible for me to win unless I am bang on! Oh, well ... so be it. I will just crawl over to this corner and suck my thumb ... sniff, sniff, heavy sigh ....























I'm just teasing everyone ... it is no big thing to me. Good luck to us all. And thanks for the contest!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

2000


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Charles said:


> Great Scot!!! I have been bracketed .....
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Could've been worse, you could've been bug***** ... What do you mean 'bracketed' ?
[/quote]

I guessed 900. After that someone else guessed 901. And now someone else has guessed 899. So there is someone immediately on either side of me ... impossible for me to win unless I am bang on! Oh, well ... so be it. I will just crawl over to this corner and suck my thumb ... sniff, sniff, heavy sigh ....























I'm just teasing everyone ... it is no big thing to me. Good luck to us all. And thanks for the contest!

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]
I see; it's no probs, you can change your guess, as long as you only have one guess at the time of counting.


----------



## McMilchreis (Apr 27, 2011)

1452


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Any more for any more?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Im in 503


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ok! This weekend will be the end of the contest, if you want to be in on it, you have until then.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

it's not even worth entering.... I have got this in the bag ! ................. yes i have.......... shurrup !


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

3500


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> it's not even worth entering.... I have got this in the bag ! ................. yes i have.......... shurrup !


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Cave-dweller said:


> 3500


Too many pal, 2500 was the start number ... unless they're breeding or something.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> it's not even worth entering.... I have got this in the bag ! ................. yes i have.......... shurrup !


pffft we will see







especially when u dont win


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> it's not even worth entering.... I have got this in the bag ! ................. yes i have.......... shurrup !


pffft we will see







especially when u dont win








[/quote]

shuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrruuuuuuup !


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello, when is the competition ending? A part No Sugar Rob who wants to win?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

it ends after i win ... innit








.
.
.
.
i'm sooo not gonna win this


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

1023


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

1066


----------



## poacher (Jul 23, 2011)

793


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

I will try a number of my house 55B

wait a minute, is B a number? Will it counts?









ok, lets be serious and go 555 as symetric as it can be


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Uploading results now; filmed the counting process, in case you want to check for yourselves ...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

K Peeps! AAAAAAND the winner is .................................. Pikeman!!!!! Who missed it by 12 pieces of ammo exactly ..... No bad mouthing him (Rob) it was a fair game ... with lots of loosers, un-fortunately

Here's the counting, I put some music over the top, so you can see for yourself, without getting too bored.






Keep an eye out for future contests, I might do one every thousand views on my videos (might not) so if you want to win, show my videos to your friends!!!









Seriously though, thanks to everyone who watches and played; and special thanks to Aaron.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

but I want to say nasty fings cos i didn't win !


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> but I want to say nasty fings cos i didn't win !


You might get to yet, he's new here, so I don't know how often he visits.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

ouch i was soooo closeeee i had 1444


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Sweeet! A massive thank you to Whipcrackdeadbunny, what a generous and positive thing to do. I'm super chuffed to have won this.

My winning answer was inspired by looking at the clock, which showed 14:11 at the time I entered, so I guess it was a question of lucky timing rather than good judgement.

Thanks again to Whipcrackdeadbunny and all the forum contributors who make this such a friendly and informative place.


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

BTW, I'm shooting a barnett pro diablo for the last fifteen years, and before that crappy naturals. So I'm really looking forward to trying out some of these new designs and will let you all know how I get on.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Congratz







!!!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Missed it by this much	<-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

did i win then ?


----------

